# Christmas Lure List



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

What lures did you put on your Christmas list this year?

I put these on the list I gave to my wife:

1 ea. Wiley 7" Jointed Headshaker Color: Musky
1 ea. Wiley 8" Musky King Jointed Color: Silver Shiner

I put these on the list I buy myself for Christmas:

2 Custom Bulldogs one split tail and one pounder.
1 Just Wright Jointed Wiley looking lures fire tiger color
1 8" Sledge Hammer Bero Sledge Hammer lure in white lighting color.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

KVD or SPRO frogs in seperate colors

I have 4 boys so it makes things easy when They can get the same thing, Just different colors.

For my BDay I got every color of the BPS tournament grade lures that were on clearance for $1.99 each! It was great!


A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

With all the great custom lure makers we have around us it's so hard to choose. Bullet Baits, Just Wright, Alley Cat, etc...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I just bought all the trolling cranks I want for spring. Next time I will pick up some of Mark's baits.

My list to my wife:
80# terrova/ipilot: it was delivered this week
Tranx hg: came yesterday

It will be a good Christmas.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't put any lures on my list but if I asked for anything it would be materials to make my own.

I can't put an order at lurepartsonline without spending at least $100.00.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I didn't put any lures on my list but if I asked for anything it would be materials to make my own.
> 
> I can't put an order at lurepartsonline without spending at least $100.00.


Do you catch more muskies on your own lures or purchased muskie lures?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Do you catch more muskies on your own lures or purchased muskie lures?


Now that's a good question. Also don't know the the answer for a 100% fact, but am pretty sure my own. I'd say 90% sure because I like to fish them bucktail and throw them a bunch..

As for Xmas I'll just take two of everything


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't have any lures that I want for Christmas. 

If I asked for anything, it would be an air compressor and some powder painting supplies. I would like to get back to making spinnerbaits, but with a good finish.


http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/tools/powder_paint_air_brush.htm


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

1.Better condition C.C.Pikie
2.Heddon Vamp or Giant Vamp
3.Musky Hound



Roscoe


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, lets see......I'd start with a couple of halographic Jakes( larger sizes) some muskie train Diesels and some mordas minnows.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've bought a bunch of ice fishing gear for my christmas this year. Hopefully I get to use it lol.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

More boss shads some ziggies 10" and two flatshads 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I don't have any lures that I want for Christmas.
> 
> If I asked for anything, it would be an air compressor and some powder painting supplies. I would like to get back to making spinnerbaits, but with a good finish.
> 
> ...



Picked one of these up a few years ago and they are worth their weight in gold , use it alot for painting my spinnerbaits .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Any musky bait I can get my hands on , as long as its not ordered from overstockbaits.com !!!!!!:Banane45:


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Catproinnovations said:


> More boss shads some ziggies 10" and two flatshads
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What are those?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

You have soooo much to learn about musky fishing .


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

Just Google them Brian!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Any musky bait I can get my hands on , as long as its not ordered from overstockbaits.com !!!!!!:Banane45:


BD, Don't they carry those IPilots and Tranx on closeout on there???

I would love to have one of those shallow verticle anchor rod outfits. That way when i forget to pull it up i can polevault my butt into the lake.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> BD, Don't they carry those IPilots and Tranx on closeout on there???
> 
> I would love to have one of those shallow verticle anchor rod outfits. That way when i forget to pull it up i can polevault my butt into the lake.


If you ever want to fish with me I will let you use my tranx.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Bulldawg said:


> You have soooo much to learn about musky fishing .


So I google it and the website is some free web hosting site like Geocities was when I was in school. I am not impressed.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Here they are LK 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Catproinnovations said:


> Here they are LK
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



If they send me some I will try them. They look like muskie train copies. Thats just me though.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure why they would send you some ?????? None of these baits are anything like a Musky Train bait . Nothing against musky train baits , but I know all but 1 of these bait makers personally and they do something different when making them . Top notch guys and top notch baits !!! They wouldnt catch fish on cave run though !


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> So I google it and the website is some free web hosting site like Geocities was when I was in school. I am not impressed.


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Gobucks715 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have heard a lot of good things about the alley cats but I can't seem to find them. No website?


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gobucks715,

Not sure about a website, but I heard that Alley Cat Lures will have a booth at the Ohio Muskie show this year. Might want to check it out.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Boss shads boated more trolled muskies for me at West Branch than any other baits this year. They walk something fierce. Vince's baits are unreal too, almost too pretty to fish. If I am ever fortunate enough to get any of his baits I'll likely invest in a scuba tank and mask in case I snag haha!!! 

Most muskie bait makers have full time jobs and make baits more for passion than money. I am happy to pay them for their time and craftsmanship.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Catproinnovations said:


> Here they are LK
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow, that one in your LH screams SHAD!  Great looking lure.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

gobucks715, 

No web site. Just make these in my spare time (when I have it). I will have a big batch at the upcoming Ohio Muskie Show. I do have a facebook page "Alleycat Lures" that will have updates and info when some are available. May open the web site back up soon just have not had much time lately. Hope to see you guys at the show!


----------

